# 2nd Annual North Carolina Smokers Gathering April 26th, 27th and 28th 2013 (Now with lots of pix)



## alelover

An official date has been chosen for the 2nd annual NC gathering. Once again the event will take place at my "sprawling estate" in Concord, NC. This event is open for anyone who would like to attend whether you live in NC or elsewhere. Spend the whole weekend or just a few hours.  We will have several smokers available to cook on and we have room for some tents to be pitched on. There are also lots of lodging options around the area.

We have not come up with a menu just yet and that is where you come in. If you are planning on attending and would like to cook something for the group, please post it up or you can PM Solaryellow or myself.

For those who have not attended a SMF gathering before it will be a weekend of relaxing, eating, and fellowship. It is a chance to meet some of the great SMF'ers you interact with everyday. You won't find a nicer group of people or better food. Last years gathering was a great success and we hope for an even better turnout this year. This year we plan on some surprise giveaways too. So please make time for a great weekend you will remember for years to come.

Please post up if you plan to attend so we can can keep track of how many to expect. Solaryellow and I both look forward to meeting some wonderful new people! And seeing the great friends we made last year.

Here is a link to last years great event.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ng-april-27th-29th-now-with-more-pictures/160


----------



## smokinn00blet

Woot, count the wife, Isaac and myself in on this.  Unless I have national Gaurd that weekend we will be there


----------



## alelover

We look forward to seeing you again. Bet Isaac is a little bit bigger this year.


----------



## tprofera

I have my niece in that week but do anticpate coming at least one day. Looks to be great fun.


----------



## alelover

Kids are welcome. Bring her along.


----------



## smokinn00blet

alelover said:


> We look forward to seeing you again. Bet Isaac is a little bit bigger this year.




O boy he has grown.  I think everyone should get a kick outta of him even more this year lol.




tprofera said:


> I have my niece in that week but do anticpate coming at least one day. Looks to be great fun.



Y'all come on.  You and her will enjoy it.  My kiddo have a blast last year


----------



## solaryellow

Looking forward to it!


----------



## alelover

So am I. It's shaping up to be a good one. Might even do some brewing so we have some beer for it.


----------



## solaryellow

Gary and I have been working on some new "tricks" with the big smoker. We can certainly open up the menu for what is not usually smoked. :biggrin:


----------



## alelover

Like a spatchcocked calf.


----------



## solaryellow

alelover said:


> Like a spatchcocked calf. :icon_lol:



I think we are ready to spatchcock a cow at this point. :biggrin:


----------



## smokinn00blet

What y'all think abou a whole pig?


----------



## alelover

If you bring it we'll smoke it.


----------



## solaryellow

We will certainly have room for it.


----------



## kryinggame

I'm totally there


----------



## smokinn00blet

Let me get a price on it and see if anyone wants to chip in lol.

Speaking of which ill be doing my 1st smoke in about 8 months lol


----------



## the leprechaun

I take it that Charlotte is the nearest Int/Airport to you.

Flight from Dublin-Charlotte 11 hours arr 1530 ish 24th.

Depart 1630 ish 30th.

Looked at 2 hotels in Concord; Days Inn and Microtel Inn.


----------



## the leprechaun

I take it that Charlotte is the nearest Int/Airport to you.

Flight from Dublin-Charlotte 11 hours arr 1530 ish 24th.

Depart 1630 ish 30th.

Looked at 2 hotels in Concord; Days Inn and Microtel Inn.


----------



## the leprechaun

And to finish off ( pressed the wrong key)

Have not booked anything yet wanted to know if you would like me to come over.

Also if the hotels are any good, all i need is a bed.


----------



## alelover

Charlotte is about 30 minutes from my house. Look at hotels on Dale Earnhardt Blvd.


----------



## the leprechaun

Having gust arrived home from my local bar (0130) I take it yes come over.

ok, count me in, with a bit of luck +1. Will let you know.

I must admit the home made beer was the deciding factor for me.

Will let you know times of arrival and all things that matter in due couse.

Looking forward to the "Solar" cow, pig or what ever.


----------



## solaryellow

It would only be fitting if we had an authentic leprechaun join us at the NC gathering. Scott and I will do our best to keep the rest of them from bugging you about your pot of gold. :biggrin:


----------



## alelover

It would be good luck to have a leprechaun at the gathering.


----------



## smokinclt

I am new here but this sounds like my kinda gig. Count me in for some time. Not sure how much time but for sure a drop by and meet everyone. I am really enjoying this group.

Doug


----------



## alelover

The more the merrier.


----------



## the leprechaun

An authentic Leprechaun, at 6' 1" and built like a nose tackle, I think not.

But I will bring over (if I can get it on the plane) some "Irish holy water" made at the

end of my garden; sorry I ment coming from the spring in the local parish church yard.!.!.!

As for the pot of gold, if your male NO chance, female, well I'm very easily lead astray.

On that note, time for bed as I'v a heavy weekend of sport, not taking part but with an

arm-chair,TV and plenty of ale.


----------



## wolfpackpilot

I'm marking my calendar !!!

Sounds like a good excuse to bring ya'll some nanner puddin" and take my corvette for a drive....

Billy V in Kernersville


----------



## alelover

Sounds like a perfect excuse to me.


----------



## smokinclt

Please let me know if I can contribute in any way. I have my new Lang 60 orig and boy she turns out some amazing meat!


----------



## alelover

Bring the Lang if you like. We will have a smoker about the size of a locomotive but it will be cool to see other smokers in action. We are still trying to conceive a menu for the weekend so if you folks got ideas on what you'd like to make or bring or whatever, let us know.


----------



## bonnie b

You said there's room for some tents. what would the bathroom situation be? Guessing u have portajohns??

Could I park my car near my tent?

Sounds like a really good time! By then, I should be a pro...lol.


----------



## wes w

I'm going to do my best to get down one of the days.   I'm up here in  West Jefferson.   I'd love to meet  all ya'll.  

Will directions be posted?

Thanks

Wes


----------



## alelover

We have an extra bathroom in the basement and the yard is surrounded by woods. I will post a map soon.


----------



## bonnie b

alelover said:


> We have an extra bathroom in the basement and the yard is surrounded by woods. I will post a map soon.


I hear ya. Im no stranger to the woods...lol!! Is that ur house in the aerial shot in last yrs pics??


----------



## alelover

bonnie b said:


> I hear ya. Im no stranger to the woods...lol!! Is that ur house in the aerial shot in last yrs pics??


Yes it is.


----------



## bonnie b

bonnie b said:


> Is that ur house in the aerial shot in last yrs pics??
> 
> (reply by alelover) Yes it is.


Really nice area !!  I didn't have time to look thru the rest of the pics but what I saw looked like a good time.  I can't commit yet, as I have to google the distance and figure out how much gas it will cost....LOL !!  But I can say I'm 80% there. When I'm for sure, I will let you know what all I can bring or make there. Are you pretty close to grocery stores? 

This may be dumb question, but seems like most folks on here are "paired up" so wonderin....I won't feel like the red-headed (blonde-headed, actually...lol) stepchild if I come by myself, will I?


----------



## wolfpackpilot

bonnie b said:


> This may be dumb question, but seems like most folks on here are "paired up"....



I'm going single with my happy self, so come on...


----------



## alelover

No worries bonnie. There might be a couple others too. You'll be fine.


----------



## smokinn00blet

Scott,  

I dont know if shelby, Isaac and myself is going to make this year.  We might be moving to Idaho in march.

i will let y'all know as time nears


----------



## bonnie b

Alelover and WPPilot.....thanks for the reassurance!!!  And WPP...u sound like me.  Altho sometimes it IS the three of us.... me, myself & I....lol.


----------



## alelover

Well, bring all 3 bonnie.


----------



## solaryellow

You, yous and yourself will definitely have a good time.


----------



## bonnie b

LOL....!!!  Am really looking forward to it!!!  That's my birthday month TOO! How long can u wait before I give u a definite yes? Will have to make some caretaking arrangements for my mom.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Joel

Smoked Mac-N-Cheese?

My wife keeps bugging me to make some.

We will be there again.


----------



## s2k9k

Hey Rick, Heck with smoking mac-n-cheese, take some of that smoked cheese you have, melt it down, and mix it up with with some mac and some of that sausage you have, it's much better than smoking it and only takes about 15 minutes!


----------



## solaryellow

nepas said:


> Joel
> 
> Smoked Mac-N-Cheese?
> 
> My wife keeps bugging me to make some.
> 
> We will be there again.



Certainly Rick. I will make a pan of it for her if that is what it takes.:biggrin:


----------



## alelover

Hey Rick,

Tabitha keeps asking about elk snack sticks. Any chance some may show up at the gathering?

Hey Dave,

You need to come up and try that smoked mac and cheese. I don't think there is any better.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

alelover said:


> Hey Rick,
> 
> Tabitha keeps asking about elk snack sticks. Any chance some may show up at the gathering?
> 
> Hey Dave,
> 
> You need to come up and try that smoked mac and cheese. I don't think there is any better.


Scott

I will need to contact my buddy, i know he got 2 elk this past season.


----------



## alelover

You'd be her hero.


----------



## wes w

Scott,  I'm hoping to be a part of your gathering.  

What do we need to bring?

Wes


----------



## alelover

Great question.


----------



## alelover

Bring something you want to smoke. Meat is always good.


----------



## wjordan52

Hey folks. Scott, I just saw the dates for this years gathering. Terrie and I will be there for sure, and she's already agreed to make biscuits for Sat. morning. I'm without a smoker at the moment,  but hope to have a new UDS ready by then. If so I'll bring a little something to go in them biskits!

Since last year my daughter opened her bakery, "The Sweet Life " on Church St in Concord. I think I can get her to come up with a cool custom cake for the occasion.

Looking forward to seeing the NC crowd again!


----------



## alelover

That's great Bill. I still have your cooler. That pork tenderloin last year was quite outstanding.


----------



## smokinn00blet

I am making sure bring enough alochol this year.  I should also be bringing my dad along with me.


----------



## alelover

Cool. I don't think my Mom will be here this year.


----------



## cricket

Tabitha and I have been talking about checking that place out. Many of her friends say it is great. We had no idea that your daughter owns it. Now I want to go even more!


----------



## wjordan52

Cricket ... She's been making custom cakes for 8 or 9 years in her home. Outgrew the house and opened the shop last Oct. Come on by, we'd love to meet you.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Dont think we will be driving the RV up so prob stay at sons house in Moorseville or just get a room somewhere. We had fun last year.


----------



## cricket

wjordan52 said:


> Cricket ... She's been making custom cakes for 8 or 9 years in her home. Outgrew the house and opened the shop last Oct. Come on by, we'd love to meet you.


Our daughters met today. Mine said the cupcake yours made was delicious. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I can't wait to enjoy one myself!


----------



## wjordan52

Great. I'll be sure to bring "samples"


----------



## the leprechaun

Greetings.

Booking the flights tomorrow. Dublin- Charlotte arrive 24th 1700 there or there abouts.

Hotel/motel in Concord is 'Days Inn'. Any good? Also how far from your place? I will be getting

a cab every day. Any good diners in Concord? Have been watching that TV show Diners, Drive ins and Dives. Very mouth watering.

Regards, Lance


----------



## alelover

These would be much closer and a little nicer. The Days Inn is a little sketchy.

$79▼Sleep Inn

1120 Copperfield Boulevard Northeast

Concord, NC 28025

(704) 788-2150

$101▼Hampton Inn Concord/Kannapolis

612 Dickens Place Northeast

Concord, NC 28025

(704) 793-9700

Country Inn & Suites



580 Dickens Place Northeast

Concord, NC 28025

(704) 793-6777


----------



## smokinn00blet

Alright we will be there.  I have drill the well before this is suppose to go down.  

I can bring the basics like plates, plasticware, cups, drinks and should be able to bring some sides.  I might end up bringing a couple of my fatties for everyone to try.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

wjordan52 said:


> Cricket ... She's been making custom cakes for 8 or 9 years in her home. Outgrew the house and opened the shop last Oct. Come on by, we'd love to meet you.


She wanna buy like 6 boxes of assorted Wilton cake pans? Prob around 50 pans with color decorating inserts.


----------



## wjordan52

Dunno... I'll ask her.


----------



## boykjo

Going to cut a day off the florida trip and leave sunday instead of monday. It will save me an extra 14hrs of ETO. I'll move it over to NC weekends gathering and be able to make the whole weekend... Last year was rough arriving on friday and having to leave sat afternoon and then work 12 hrs....


----------



## alelover

We're about a month away. Who's coming?


----------



## wjordan52

I'll be stopping by for a visit or two (and bringing a few goodies) but the wife and I probably won't be there on Sat night. The family planned a gathering the same weekend to celebrate our oldest son's and his wife's upcoming parenthood. 

I'm looking forward to seeing you guys again.


----------



## wes w

I will not be able to make it after all.   Our son was involved in a major accident about a week and half ago.  He is in Wake Forest Baptist with major head trauma.   Short of a miracle from God, he is not expected to live.


----------



## alelover

I'm so sorry to hear that Wes. We will send prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Sorry to hear that Wes. Our thoughts and prayers for him and your family.


----------



## boykjo

nepas said:


> Sorry to hear that Wes. Our thoughts and prayers for him and your family.


Ditto


----------



## sniltz

I should be able to attend!  I live in China Grove and have never been to a gathering.


----------



## smokinn00blet

As of now the family and I will be there


----------



## smokinclt

Pretty certain we are going to be there to meet everyone. Live in Charlotte so we will come by at least one day. What can we bring?

Doug


----------



## idaho hutch

smokinn00blet said:


> As of now the family and I will be there


Sounds like the Idaho move didn't work out? If you do end up moving back here let me know. Been here all my life. I can point you in the right direction!


----------



## solaryellow

Count me in for now. Work has me a bit wrapped up though. If nothing else, I can get the smoker and wood down there for someone to operate.


----------



## sniltz

I can bring my smoker if you want me too!  Just let me know!


----------



## dblbogey

Wes W said:


> I will not be able to make it after all.   Our son was involved in a major accident about a week and half ago.  He is in Wake Forest Baptist with major head trauma.   Short of a miracle from God, he is not expected to live.


Sorry to hear this Wes. I pray God will grant you the miracle you desire. Bless his Lord.


----------



## jp61

Wes W said:


> I will not be able to make it after all.   Our son was involved in a major accident about a week and half ago.  He is in Wake Forest Baptist with major head trauma.   Short of a miracle from God, he is not expected to live.


Wes, I am truly sorry to hear this. I don't pray much, but I will tonight.


----------



## mike5017

Wes W said:


> I will not be able to make it after all.   Our son was involved in a major accident about a week and half ago.  He is in Wake Forest Baptist with major head trauma.   Short of a miracle from God, he is not expected to live.


----------



## mike5017

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Wes and your family. I will  pray for you.


----------



## smokinn00blet

Idaho Hutch said:


> Sounds like the Idaho move didn't work out? If you do end up moving back here let me know. Been here all my life. I can point you in the right direction!


Yea it fell thru for now.  Thanks for the info and when we head that way I will get in contact.


----------



## alelover

Well, Idahos loss is our gain.


----------



## wes w

Didn't mean to get the gathering off topic.   I do have a request though.   Please keep us in your prayers.   Our son will be laid to rest on Monday. 

He was 23yrs old  Marine Corp. Vet.   Through Gods grace, we will get through this.  

Please stay on topic,  I just wanted to say Thank You for your support.


----------



## alelover

So sorry for you loss. We thank him for his service. Semper fi.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Wes

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## JckDanls 07

my heart just sank when I read Wes's post...  Wes..  please know that we are all praying for you and family...  sooooo sorry not just for your loss but our country's loss of a fine serviceman...  we thank him for all his services...


----------



## mountainhawg

Wes- Praying for you and your family. Terrible tragedy for someone so young to pass on like that. For the young Marine: Semper Fi.....

Scott-

My wife are seriously considering coming over for a couple of days. Sounds like fun and great chow.

Gil


----------



## alelover

Hope you can make it Gil.


----------



## gbrubq

From my family to yours we send our prayers of comfort and wanted to share this prayer that has been shared with us - 

"May the road rise to meet you. May the wind be always at your back. May the sun shine warm upon your face. May the rains fall soft upon your fields and until we meet again, May the Lord hold you in the palm of His hand."


----------



## sniltz

Wes, So sorry for your loss!  We keep your family in our prayers!


----------



## wjordan52

Wes, your son must have been a true treasure to his parents as well as our country. We're sorry for your loss.

Bill & Terrie


----------



## rosco09

How mush does it cost if you don't bring anything to cook and just eat and fellow ship.............. Thanks Jimmy


----------



## rosco09

Sorry to here the bad news I will be praying


----------



## alelover

Rosco09 said:


> How mush does it cost if you don't bring anything to cook and just eat and fellow ship.............. Thanks Jimmy


Donations will be welcome. Give what you feel.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1

Even though I haven't been a member that long and recognize you by your avatar, I just want to say that I'm very sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## smokinclt

My prayers go out to you and the people that I am sure his life touched. May the Lord cradle you and bring comfort to you and your family.


----------



## wes w

Many thanks to everyone.   Please stay on topic.   I will get back into the forum in a week or so.  We are taking it one day at a time.


----------



## alelover

3 weeks to go.


----------



## solaryellow

My test migrations went well this past weekend and I am more optimistic than ever for attending this fantastic event. I look forward to seeing you all soon!


----------



## alelover

That's great news Joel. I am putting together a menu in my head and should have it posted by the weekend.


----------



## solaryellow

alelover said:


> That's great news Joel. I am putting together a menu in my head and should have it posted by the weekend.



Awesome! I am looking forward to it Scott!


----------



## dblbogey

Schedule appears to have opened up a bit. I may be able to make it after all!!


----------



## alelover

The more the merrier.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Scott & Joel

Sad to say me and my wife will not be able to attend the 2nd NC Gathering due to my wifes work schedule


----------



## alelover

Bummer dude. We'll miss you.


----------



## boykjo

Fri, Sat and sun for me. Depending on the weather if it is dry and the ground aint soft I'll bring the camper.. If its wet Let me know what options I have. I plan on bringing kieth and his boy this time. I dont know if my son wants to go again.. I'll see if he's working.... Is joel bringing he smoker again


----------



## alelover

Yes Joe, the locomotive will be there.


----------



## kcsmoke

Hello.  I am new here.  Originally from KC and now in Charlotte.  I would like to attend this event.


----------



## alelover

Please attend then. All are welcome. Why don't you jump over to Roll Call and introduce yourself.


----------



## alelover

We have a tentative menu for the weekend. Please let me know what you can bring to make this menu a reality. I have 3 racks of baby backs, a pork butt, Italian sausage and will grind beef for the burgers. I may make Canadian bacon if I have the time before then.

*Friday*
_Lunch_
Fresh Ground Burgers and Hot Dog Bar, Chips, ABTs, beans

_Dinner_
Smoked Chicken, Kielbasa, Italian sausage, baked beans, pork shotz, salad

*Saturday*
_Breakfast_
Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage, Canadian bacon, toast or biscuits

_Lunch_
Smoked Sausage, ribs, pastrami, potato chips, Joe's potato salad, pickles 

_Dinner_
Pulled pork, brisket, burnt ends, smoked mac and cheese, beans, salad and slaw

*Sunday*
_Breakfast_
Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage, Canadian bacon, toast or biscuits

_Lunch_
leftovers


----------



## wjordan52

Hey Scott... Update from our household. Not only will Terrie and I be there Sat. night, but we are also bringing our oldest son and his wife! We're really looking forward to it...


----------



## boykjo

I have 2 butts that have a use by date of the 26th( they havent been frozen yet) , 3 racks of baby backs (frozen) and  about 8 rings of jalapeno cheddar kielbasa. I was planning on making some hot dogs out of the butts but if you need them I'll hold off on the dogs and throw them in the freezer....


----------



## alelover

Homemade hot dogs would be way cooler than store bought for lunch Friday. I'm sure someone out there can bring a couple butts.


----------



## alelover

That sounds great Bill. Is your daughter still baking a cake?


----------



## wjordan52

Yes on the cake (probably bring it Sat afternoon), as well as biscuits that morning. I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## solaryellow

I have some home made hot dogs that are already made that I can bring. I also can supply a packer brisket.

Also Dennis and possibly Amanda will be back again.

My buddy Gary will be there and rumor has it that Mike is coming up. Those who have attended the N Fl gathering know Mike already. :biggrin:



Scott - Shoot me a PM with what you want me to bring and do. We will be bringing the smoker and wood again. I hope everyone is fine with hickory.

Rick, you and the Mrs will be deeply missed. :o(


----------



## boykjo

BUMP..........................


----------



## alelover

Got some great stuff to give away at the gathering. Hope y'all can make it.


----------



## alelover

This will be the Canadian Bacon for the gathering.













IMG_4124.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 20, 2013


----------



## smokinn00blet

Woot, we are still coming next week.  What do I need to bring?


----------



## boykjo

I have some breakfast sausage seasoning... I can grind those 2 butts and make breakfast links or just throw something together for an afternoon snack.... I have to get the butts processed or smoked by the 26th.


----------



## alelover

Breakfast sausage would be great Joe.


----------



## solaryellow

I may have a new chicken wing recipe that may bring some folks to their knees. Wish you could make it Tim.


----------



## boykjo

Sounds good....... what the new recipe..... Wings smothered in ghost chili powder........lol


----------



## alelover

Yikes.













firebreathingturtle.jpeg



__ alelover
__ Apr 20, 2013


----------



## boykjo

we'll have to wash them down with some of Scotts home brew   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






........................... is the fridge full........


----------



## alelover

smokinn00blet said:


> Woot, we are still coming next week. What do I need to bring?


What day you coming?


----------



## alelover

boykjo said:


> we'll have to wash them down with some of Scotts home brew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........................... is the fridge full........


I only have an IPA on tap. So beer would be a good thing for people to bring.


----------



## solaryellow

boykjo said:


> Sounds good....... what the new recipe..... Wings smothered in ghost chili powder........lol



Sweet and spicy Joe. Tried it tonight and it is fandamntastic! :biggrin:


----------



## solaryellow

One week to go! I am so looking forward to this!

Todd sent Scott some awesome prizes to give away as well. You do not want to miss this!


----------



## bamafan

Joel hope you guys have a blast I'm sure you will. Hope to see yall next year at Jerry's. Post lots of pix!


----------



## solaryellow

BAMAFAN said:


> Joel hope you guys have a blast I'm sure you will. Hope to see yall next year at Jerry's. Post lots of pix!



We are gonna have a good time Tim. I would have a better time though if you came up and joined us.

Jerry already told me I am dead to him if I don't make it next year. I plan to be there. :biggrin:


----------



## alelover

10 pounds of pastrami for lunch Saturday. Should be cured by Friday. Somebody want to bring some rye bread and Swiss cheese?













IMG_4130.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 21, 2013


----------



## alelover

Hotels in the Area

Map to the Gathering


----------



## alelover

solaryellow said:


> One week to go! I am so looking forward to this!
> 
> Todd sent Scott some awesome prizes to give away as well. You do not want to miss this!


Lisa B also sent some bags to give away also. And I built another cardboard box cold smoker I'm giving away too.

Like Joel said. You don't want to miss it.


----------



## smokinn00blet

alelover said:


> What day you coming?



We will be there Saturday, should show up around noonish


----------



## JckDanls 07

I asked the Miss's if she would be interested in coming...  she said she was interested but that after N.FL's gas bill and 2 weeks vaca to TN coming up (saving for that)...  it's just not possible...  but I'm sure y'all will have fun...   I really didn't wanna witness Joel running around in pink panties anyways....  :icon_eek:

Have fun and lots of pics...


----------



## alelover

smokinn00blet said:


> We will be there Saturday, should show up around noonish


Can you bring rye bread and swiss cheese for the pastrami?


----------



## the leprechaun

Possible bad news for me.

Had my wallet lifted some 5 weeks ago witch had my

passport in, applied for a new one, was told 4/5 weeks

before new one arrives. No sign yet. If not here by tomorrow

I am not going anywhere.

Just off the phone to A/Airlines, very nice people, if passport does

not arrive let them know and they are going to give me a credit for the

next time I fly with them.

Until tomorrow

Lance.


----------



## smokinn00blet

alelover said:


> Can you bring rye bread and swiss cheese for the pastrami?



Will do.  How many loafs of bread and how many packs of Swiss?


----------



## alelover

2 loaves and about a pound of swiss slices ought to do it. Thanks.


----------



## wjordan52

Scott... smoker not done, so I'll be there early Sat w/ biscuits for breakfast (but no other goodies) and a cake for later. Sounds like there's plenty of "biscuit fillings" being brought,  so breakfast should be great! See you on Saturday.


----------



## solaryellow

I hope you all like pimento cheese. I am bringing some ho-maid chipotle pimento cheese with me. I think it will be awesome on Bill's pork loin and biscuits.


----------



## smokinn00blet

Sounds good Scott.


----------



## bamafan

Maybe next year Joel. I would love it. May try and find someone to drive up with me! Jerry?


----------



## alelover

Sounds like a good idea Tim.


----------



## boykjo

Food lion has butts on sale for 1.00 per lb this week.. how many butts will we have. I am bringing 1 plus the breakfast sausage


----------



## alelover

I have 1 butt and 3 racks of BBs.


----------



## boykjo

Oh and 3 racks of baby backs. I will be pre rubbing these


----------



## solaryellow

Picked up the wood this morning and will get the smoker ready to travel in a few hours. Brisket and hot dogs are ready to go. Plus, I am bringing some ho-maid baked beans and black beans. I am about to throw together some ho-maid chipotle pimento cheese as well. I should be at your place around 10am Scott.

Should I bring our two canopies in case of rain on Saturday?


----------



## boykjo

Joel... does your smoker have a burner on it for boiling. want to make some cracklins............ I am getting ready to pull the breakfast sausage off the smoker here in about 30 min.. its looking good.. rubbed the ribs down and vacuum sealed them...... time is a tickin.. lost my beer again..... ha


----------



## solaryellow

boykjo said:


> Joel... does your smoker have a burner on it for boiling. want to make some cracklins............ I am getting ready to pull the breakfast sausage off the smoker here in about 30 min.. its looking good.. rubbed the ribs down and vacuum sealed them...... time is a tickin.. lost my beer again..... ha



If it is 5" or less, the wood pre-heater above the firebox will work Joe. We haven't put the burners on yet. I can bring my propane burner if needed.

Just sampled the pimento cheese. Game over kids. :biggrin:


----------



## smokinn00blet

Besides the bread and cheese is there anything else I need to bring?  Like plates, plasticware, cups?


----------



## solaryellow

Ready to roll.













IMG_20130425_184537_210.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Apr 25, 2013


----------



## kathrynn

Yall Have fun...and have fun enough for me too!  Post pictures!  Wanna see everyone!

Kat


----------



## alelover

Napkins and paper towels. We're good on plates, cups and plastic ware.


----------



## alelover

solaryellow said:


> Ready to roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20130425_184537_210.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ solaryellow
> __ Apr 25, 2013


Sweet. This is going to be off the hook, on point and out of bounds.


----------



## alelover

Ice. H2O


----------



## alelover

Anybody out there want to bring a couple chickens?


----------



## alelover

I also got 2 dozen cage free farm fresh organic eggs for breakfast I got today at work.


----------



## solaryellow

I know exactly what do with them too. They can be fried in the wood preheater.


----------



## alelover

CB, egg and cheese biscuits. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Got a cast iron frying pan?


----------



## solaryellow

alelover said:


> CB, egg and cheese biscuits. :drool
> Got a cast iron frying pan?



I sure do.

See you in 11 hours.


----------



## the leprechaun

Have a great time all of you.

Still no passport.

Excuse the pun 'I'm sick as a pig at not being there' and

stuck here in Ireland.

Hope to meet up with you all next year.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Y'all have a great time. Take lots of pics.


----------



## pineywoods

Have fun and take lots of pics but NONE of Joel in his pretty pink panties PLEASE


----------



## alelover

We will don't you worry.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Pineywoods said:


> Have fun and take lots of pics but NONE of Joel in his pretty pink panties PLEASE



C'mon man..  trying to keep that image out of my head...

have fun and not to much "shine"...   waiting to see pics


----------



## JckDanls 07

DaHell...  everybody drunk and passed out already ?   WE WANT PICS


----------



## alelover

We're having too much fun to be inside posting pics. It was a beautiful night here with a full moon. We were not spending it inside. I'll post some in the AM.


----------



## solaryellow

Pineywoods said:


> Have fun and take lots of pics but NONE of Joel in his pretty pink panties PLEASE



You know you want it Jerry.


----------



## pineywoods

solaryellow said:


> You know you want it Jerry.


Just the thought of it makes me want to puke a little and it would scar me for life


----------



## smokinn00blet

About to me leaving in a few, going to swing by and get the stuff then be heading down.  

See y'all in a bit


----------



## mountainhawg

Won't be able to make it after all, but hope everyone has a GREAT time!


----------



## kathrynn

Pineywoods said:


> Have fun and take lots of pics but NONE of Joel in his pretty pink panties PLEASE


If he has ruffles on the panties....I do wanna SEE!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## alelover

*Friday*

The train has pulled into the station.













IMG_4139.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






Joel getting it fired up. I think we have enough hickory to get us through.













IMG_4143.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013


















IMG_4140.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






 Ready for meat.













IMG_4157.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






Pastrami ready for its smoke bath.













IMG_4135.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






Future burgers. Chuck, brisket and a flat iron steak













IMG_4137.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






Canopies were a welcome addition. The sun was pretty hot.













IMG_4138.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






Pastrami goes in.













IMG_4141.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






Kevin all alone.













IMG_4142.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






Joel's homemade hot dogs and fresh ground burgers.













IMG_4144.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013


















IMG_4145.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013


















IMG_4146.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013


















IMG_4147.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






Time for lunch.













IMG_4148.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013


















IMG_4149.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






The burgers and dogs were killer.













IMG_4150.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013


















IMG_4151.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






Fruit salad by our friend Wendy. Strawberries, blueberries, pineapple, mangoes and grapes.













IMG_4152.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






Boykjo and his ribs.













IMG_4153.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






Lookin good.













IMG_4154.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






Crowd starting to build.













IMG_4155.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013


















IMG_4156.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






Even 2 year-olds love our ribs.













IMG_4160.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2013






Be back later with Saturday pics.


----------



## solaryellow

Here is what we are up to today.













IMG_20130427_071009_466.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Apr 27, 2013






Breakfast sausage along with brisket and butts.













IMG_20130427_121833_295.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Apr 27, 2013






Pork shotz and marinated venison.













IMG_20130427_124825_648.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Apr 27, 2013






Wild turkey with John Henry pecan rub.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Yeah and it figures that the Gov furlough was voted away with today.

Next year


----------



## solaryellow

Too bad Rick. We are making some chicken wings that even Tim would be proud of.













IMG_20130427_153606_380.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Apr 27, 2013


----------



## BGKYSmoker

solaryellow said:


> Too bad Rick. We are making some chicken wings that even Tim would be proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20130427_153606_380.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ solaryellow
> __ Apr 27, 2013


Ahhh rub it in Joel


----------



## solaryellow

I may just do that Rick. :+)


----------



## solaryellow

They hurt. Joe ate 4 1/2 of them.













IMG_20130427_185659_390.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Apr 27, 2013


----------



## kathrynn

Looks yummy and sounds like yall are having fun!

Kat


----------



## bamafan

Those look like they have a little zing! If they hurt as bad coming out as they did going in that's to hot!


----------



## alelover

I put a roll of TP in the freezer for Joe.  So he'll be OK.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Was them hell dust wangs?


----------



## solaryellow

Worse Rick. Ghost chili powder.


----------



## JckDanls 07

damn it man...  everything looks good..  cept for the wings...


----------



## dlr1

Well there really is no good excuse for someone that lives as close to this gathering as I do to have missed it except for just being to lazy to get off my duff and go,  Looks like ya'll had a fantastic time with lots of good eats and maybe I'll get my rear in gear and make it next year. Oh and them wings would have been killer, I do make my own hot sauce, I guess I could bring some when I do make it there.


----------



## boykjo

Thanks Scott and cricket for a great time.....and thanks to Joel for bringing the locomotive again and to the sponsors Todd and lisa B who donated the gifts for the give away........ Here's some pics I took at the gathering...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0474.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0477.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0478.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0482.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0485.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0488.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0492.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0496.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0499.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0500.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0502.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0512.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0479.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0530.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0517.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0528.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_0533.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Apr 28, 2013






See ya next year

Boykjo


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Good friends and great food.

If we are still in these parts we will see y'all next year.


----------



## solaryellow

Thank you Todd, Lisa and Scott for the awesome prizes! And thanks to Bill and Terri for the fantastic cake and biscuits! Scott and Joe also offered up some fantastic food! I miss it already. :biggrin:


I am looking forward to next year's event!


----------



## alelover

IMG_4163.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4165.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4166.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4167.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4168.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4169.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4170.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4171.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4173.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4174.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4176.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4177.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4178.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4179.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4180.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4181.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4182.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4185.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4183.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4186.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4187.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4189.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4191.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4192.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4193.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4194.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4195.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4196.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4197.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4198.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4200.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4201.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4202.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4203.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4204.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013






Regular Asian Wings













IMG_4205.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013






Ghost Wings













IMG_4206.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013






Pulled Pork













IMG_4207.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013






Brisket













IMG_4208.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4209.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4210.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4212.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4213.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4214.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4215.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4216.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4217.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013


















IMG_4219.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 29, 2013






We had such an awesome time. Must of had 50 people come through Friday and Saturday. We will be here again next year so make your plans to be here. It just keeps getting better.

A big thanks to Todd and Lisa for the donations. The prize giveaway was a huge hit. You two may be seeing some orders from NC soon.


----------



## fpnmf

Looks like a great time!!!

Thanks for the pictures..

   Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

Excellent... looks like fun was had by all...  these gatherings are such a blast..  aren't they..  can't wait for S. FL. now


----------



## solaryellow

JckDanls 07 said:


> Excellent... looks like fun was had by all...  these gatherings are such a blast..  aren't they..  can't wait for S. FL. now



Yes they are. Wish you could have been here Keith!


----------



## wjordan52

I want to add my thanks to Scott and Cricket for sharing their home once again to host our gathering, as well as Joel and his partner (sorry, can't remember his name) for unbeatable Q from the "locomotive". There were several others that contributed goods and time to make this another successful gathering, and I send my thanks to them as well.

Next year I WILL plan to have the whole weekend off to enjoy it. And Scott, we no longer have use for that cooler so consider it donated to the "cause".


----------



## alelover

Thanks Bill. The cake was a big hit. Still working on it. I took some to work and it was quite popular.


----------



## whtplainssmoker

Looks like a great time was had by all.  Nice to see Joel's beast of a smoker made the trip.  I've been waiting for some more build pictures on that one.

Except where are the sinks on that thing?  I don't see them in the pictures.  I might have to withhold the retroactive health inspection permit. .....Oh wait.  There they are, on the other side.  In that case, I guess I can approve you retroactively for this event.  You know, they really should be on the same side as the smoker opening so that people can see you wash your hands and utensils.


----------



## cricket

For supper tonight I had a great pimento cheese sandwich with Joel's pimento cheese and a side of Joe's potato salad. Lucky me! Hey Joe, I have a family reunion this weekend. I would love to take your potato salad. Do you mind sending me the recipe?


----------



## boykjo

Cricket said:


> For supper tonight I had a great pimento cheese sandwich with Joel's pimento cheese and a side of Joe's potato salad. Lucky me! Hey Joe, I have a family reunion this weekend. I would love to take your potato salad. Do you mind sending me the recipe?


No problem............ its some good stuff

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/107466/southern-style-potato-salad-awsesome


----------



## cricket

Thanks!


----------



## cricket

What would you say the potato to egg ratio is? How many of each did you use last weekend?


----------



## dblbogey

Hate I missed it. Had a family emergency as my dad had to be rushed to the hospital with angina. 3 days and 3 stints later he's back home and doing well. Hopefully next year I can make it.


----------



## solaryellow

WhtPlainsSmoker said:


> Looks like a great time was had by all.  Nice to see Joel's beast of a smoker made the trip.  I've been waiting for some more build pictures on that one.
> 
> Except where are the sinks on that thing?  I don't see them in the pictures.  I might have to withhold the retroactive health inspection permit. .....Oh wait.  There they are, on the other side.  In that case, I guess I can approve you retroactively for this event.  You know, they really should be on the same side as the smoker opening so that people can see you wash your hands and utensils.
> 
> :laugh1:



:biggrin: They are indeed on the other side.


----------



## boykjo

I did 1 dozen for 10 lbs but I like 1 dozen for 5 lbs.. i like a lot of eggs in my potato salad.. how to boil eggs...... place eggs in cold water with little salt and place on stove with high heat..... when come to boil lower to slow boil for 10 minutes..... remove an egg with a spoon and count by thousands to 10 and when the egg dries at 10 one thousand the egg is done... remove eggs and water and add cold water to cool.... when cooled enough to peel.. roll and remove the shell.. it sholud peel right off without sticking


----------



## alelover

I thought I posted a pic of what Todd sent but I guess I forget. Imagine that. I built the cardboard box cold smoker which my friend Nury got.













IMG_0742.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 3, 2013






Tons of thanks to Todd and Lisa for their generosity. Sorry no pic of the bags but I think everyone knows what a crap load of bags look like.


----------



## JckDanls 07

that's pretty cool of Todd and Lisa...  some of the best sponsors a site could have.... 

Scott..  it looks like a crap load of bags in front of the pellets... no ?


----------



## alelover

Yes Keith they are. I was mistaken. Cricket noticed that after I posted it too.


----------



## alelover

Here are some pics from Cricket's IPhone.













IMG_0736.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 4, 2013






Solaryellow arrives with the smoker.













IMG_0720.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 4, 2013


















IMG_0721.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 4, 2013


















IMG_0722.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 4, 2013


















IMG_0723.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 4, 2013






That Isaac has got some energy.













IMG_0725.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 4, 2013


















IMG_0726.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 4, 2013


















IMG_0729.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 4, 2013






The lovely cake donated by our friends at The Sweet Life in downtown Concord.













IMG_0733.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 4, 2013


----------



## roller

Thanks for sharing all the pic`s...


----------



## wes w

Looks like an awesome time.  Hopefully next year I'll be up to attending.  Thanks for sharing


----------

